# [OOC] Junk Yard Dogs [Sage Edition Imperial Game]



## doghead (Sep 26, 2007)

Discussion - SW Saga Edition.

Having bought the Star Wars Saga Edition book last weekend, I'm thinking about running a game. An Imperial game. One, because Stormtroopers are cool. And two, because I like the potential tension inherent in playing a member of the Imperial Forces. In the early days, the Imperial New Order would have been very much presented (and perhaps welcomed as) as a solution to the corruption, inefficiency and paralysis of the Republic. I'm not looking for a group of characters whose sole response to any problem is to shout "Die rebel scum!" and start shooting. I'd like a little more depth than that.

The game will be set on Tantooine some time before the beginning of 'A New Hope'. It won't however, have any great connection to the events of the movies. Indeed, it may not even follow the canon that closely. I'm a fan of Star Wars, but not a fan boy. I don't know much more about the setting than that which is in the movies. I've chosen this time and place because 'A New Hope' is my favourite movie, and Tantooine is the planet I'm most familiar with.

The characters will be members of the Imperial Garrison on Tantooine. They will be fairly new, low ranking individuals, and will form a squad of some description. The exact nature of the squad will depend on what follows.


doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

Well sounds like fun, so count me as interested, I'm in a starwars game already, but with a very different orientation. 
I would like to play a jack of all trades, a scoundrel. The guy that apart from combat, is fairly good at everything. Something like that, with more info and time I'll make a background when you ask for it.
Luck


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd certainly be interested in playing any number of character types, as this would be an interesting approach to a game.

I'd probably most like to play an idealistic officer who would probably become rapidly disillusioned in the Empire.

My other two thoughts would be as a Droid working with the unit or as a Stormtrooper with a habit of tinkering with his armor/weapons...a techie type.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 26, 2007)

I could see my way into a Soldier loyal to the Empire, and firmly believing what he does is for the "greater good". Disillusionment is not absolutely foretold, but enough obvious wrong orders might make him start reconsidering his career plan here ...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

I will steal you the droid idea, I liked it! He he he


----------



## doghead (Sep 27, 2007)

SW - Discussion

Welcome to the discussion everyone. So far, the concepts all seem pretty good. Meanwhile, a few more thoughts.

SW is intrinsically a higher level game. Higher, at least, than I usually play. Jedi Knights start at 7th. Jedi Masters are at least 12th level. With this in mind, I'm probably going to start at third level rather than first - not the newest of recruits, but not veteran soldiers either.

There will be combat in the game. But plot hooks will probably revolve more around investigation of unusual events. So the squad will need to have the sort of skill set that would lead to their being selected for more unconventional type operations - something like a couple of soldiers, a scout or scoundrel or two and an officer. They will probably sit somewhat outside the regular chain of command. But we can sort this out as concepts are developed.

I'm going to use the heroic classes for Storm-troopers (rather than the non-heroic classes used in the rules). Soldier would be the default class for Storm-troopers, but scout and scoundrel would also be possible. There will probably be a number of Storm-trooper variants to reflect this diversity. I'll probably set up a 'required' set of skills/feats in order to qualify as a Storm-trooper - covering armour and weapons proficiency as well as key skills. Something like this will probably apply to all characters. Sort of 'basic training'.

I will allow force users. This is something of a departure from the canon I suspect. But the force is cool. Besides, the Emperor is no fool. He knows force users will continue to be born. Better that they are moulded in his image than being free to develop as they wish. But in general, force users are somewhat despised by the Imperial Army. They have spent the last decade hunting down and killing the surviving Jedi. Being a force user is a career killer for any officer - captain at best say. Consider Admiral Motti's attitude towards Darth Vader and his 'sorcerer's ways' as being indicative of the culture of the Imperial Forces as a whole.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I would be interested in playing the units tech/explosives expert. I always did enjoy blowing things up!


-Blood


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

I will go with a scoundrel droid, it went rouge some time ago, but developed lots of usefull skills, son no one worries to wipe out his memory.


----------



## doghead (Sep 28, 2007)

Discussion - SWSE

Concepts so far:

Voda - droid scoundrel
Shaggy - officer or droid or techie
Caliber - soldier
Bloodweaver - techie/demolistions

A nice balance so far, particularly if Shaggy goes with the officer.

A quick question to Caliber, and Bloodweaver. Are you thinking of Stormtroopers or regular human soldiers? My preference would be for Stormtroopers. Both of the above would be compatible with being a Stormtrooper. Having the bulk of characters Stormtroopers would give the squad a nice cohesion. Plus it would look cool.

I'm thinking about allowing players to swap two listed class skills for any two other skills. 

According to the SW book, Stormtroopers fall outside the regular army chain of command. Instead they report directly to the Emperor. This doesn't quite fit with what is in the movies. But it could work quite well here.

I'll probably be throwing in some setting and character questions along the way. Here is one now.

What is the garrison at Tantooine like?

Down the track I am going to do a little backgrounding work. I'm thinking of having each of the players write a short description of how their character views each of the other characters. The views of others need not necessarily accord with the character's own view of themselves. As is often the case in real life. The other option is a little more drastic. Each player gets to suggest changes or additions to the backgrounds of the other characters. The character's player, however, retains the final say as to what is or isn't taken up. I've done this a couple of times and found it generally throws up ideas that the players adopt. Once people get over the feeling of 'stepping on the other players toes'. Anyway, we will see how it goes.

Anyway, enough random musing. Sorry if this all seems a little ... unfocused. I'd love to just get started proper, but don't want to do so until I can have a clear run at things.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 28, 2007)

Officer it is then!

As far as the Tatooine garrison, I would see it as a percieved dead-end assignment.  The place you get assigned when you've screwed something up and they want to put you somewhere out of the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, I'll throw my hat into this ring and try it out.

I thought on a multiclassed character.
Scout / Tech – A scientist adventurer type of character, Geo-physician, with profession in planetary science, Geology and etc…


----------



## Caliber (Sep 28, 2007)

Stormtrooper is fine with me. As someone with marginal Star Wars kung-fu, does this make me a Jango Fett clone? I don't know much about Stormtroopers in general (other than being the bad guys, and terrible shots to boot).


----------



## James Heard (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm interested in playing a Force user. I'm not sure what sort of Force user I'd come up with yet for an Imperial game, but I suspect it would depend heavily on the tone of the other characters. I mean, if everyone is a black-hearted villain then I suppose it wouldn't be terrible to bone up on my Sith stuff and see if I could whip up something that didn't make me sick to play. If it's more "We joined the Imperials for the excellent dental plans" then maybe some sort of less dramatically despicable Force user might work better.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 28, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hi, I'll throw my hat into this ring and try it out.
> 
> I thought on a multiclassed character.
> Scout / Tech – A scientist adventurer type of character, Geo-physician, with profession in planetary science, Geology and etc…




Well, this is a SAGA game, right?  There is no more Tech class: Scoundrel and Noble fill in the gaps per the web enhancement on the WotC Star Wars boards.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Well they did come out with this web enhancement for techies. 
With doghead's permission I would like to use some this in my build. Will we have our own ship/transportation and are we responable for it?


-Blood


----------



## Raylis (Sep 29, 2007)

this sounds neat. I'd like to play Stormtrooper geared towards TIE/transport pilot.


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2007)

OK. I'm settled in sort of. Its still a bit temporary, but that should be sorted by the end of next week. But internet access has been sorted, which is the main thing. So first thing is find out where the threads are at. Then I'll write up some responses and post them up.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2007)

Discussion - JYD's

We have seven concepts so far, all of which are basically sound. I'm going to cap the game at six slots, with the final decision made after concepts have been fleshed out. So I need a paragraph or three giving me a rough outline of the character. I've noted a few thoughts below.

* Voda - Droid Scoundrel, skill monkey *
The concept is fine. The Imperial Army is unlikely to keep rogue droids. Some alternatives are that the droid is owned by the Army, another character perhaps, or an independent droid that has 'enlisted' or perhaps been compelled into service. 

* Shaggy - officer, perhaps with a black mark to his name. *
Have you thought about what type of officer? How about an Imperial Security Bureau (ISB) officer - it puts you somewhat outside the normal garrison chain of command which gives the character relatively more autonomy (and me more flexibility).

* Caliber - Storm-trooper *
Clone Troopers are all clones of Jango Fett. But by the time of the Empire, Storm-troopers are made up either regular humans, or genetic 'blends' of various different individuals. I'm thinking humans accepted as Storm-troopers would be taken a young age, separated from their family, all ties with their past cut. But feel free to come up with some ideas of your own. The only thing to keep in mind is that it would be fairly extreme. Its not a job you do for a few years before retiring. "Im a retired Storm-trooper." It just doesn't sound right.

* Blood - demo/explosives *
Sounds fine. Hopefully I shall find a few things you can blow up. Storm-trooper or other.

* Strahd - scout/tech *
Again fine. Again, Storm-trooper or other.

* James - Force User *
It seems that there were attempts by the Empire to create force-using Storm-troopers. There are, at least in my universe, other uses for force sensitive individuals. What did you have in mind.

* Raylis - Stormtrooper/pilot cross training *
I don't see the Empire using their TIE pilots as grunts, and vice versa. But pilot cross training, sure. I haven't checked the rules, but I suspect that that would mean the character could fly a TIE fighter if the situation came up.

I'm thinking that I will spit the party into two camps of sorts - the officer and his aides/assistants/companions, and the Storm-troopers assigned to the officer by the garrison commander. This has two advantages - it divides the burden of leadership between several characters, and also creates the potential for some intra-party friction. Members of the officer camp could be storm-troopers as well of course. At the moment this is just a tentative plan, I'll see how things shake out after concepts are posted before making any firm decision. Feel free to post any suggestions of your own. 

It is unlikely that the squad will have their own space ship. In most cases, transport will be provided as necessary by the Imperial Navy. Similarly, fighter support would be provided as required. Of course, the ability to  pilot a ship may come in handy at times.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## James Heard (Oct 6, 2007)

I was thinking initially that a force user would have one of a couple of flavors, depending on what sort of direction the rest of the party went.

If the rest of the group is a more or less gung ho, "Die Rebel Scum!" sort of Imperial pro-jingo patriots then I think that just knocking out some sort of Sith apprentice and going with it would appear to work. Not necessarily known by others to be anything resembling Force user, he'd be a "personal attache to Lord Vader" or some sort of other nonsense. And he'd be evil - kill the rest of the garrison to advance himself evil. "I killed the child because he was weak" evil, like Vader is in episode 4 to strangle some random person because they brought him bad news.

If, on the other hand, the group, could be construed as possibly more in the "It's a job. It's an adventure. It's a lot of boring paperwork and Tattoine is a miserable place I can't wait to muster away from," variety then a Force user could either be a "failed" Jedi/Sith ("A long time ago I had a crazy uncle. Tried to tell me all sorts of nonsense about something called 'the Force?' Gave me nightmares for a long time, let me tell you. Me? Nah, I'm just...focused.") or a near human following his/her "quaint ethnic religious beliefs" and stuck on Tattoine because of the racist policies of the Empire. 

I hadn't thought about the possibility of a Force user intentionally created by the Empire. That would seem to me to point toward the character being a member of the Imperial Intelligence community I think, if for no other reason that his/her own existence might be "classified." Not a Sith apprentice in that case, but maybe a secret program by the military exploring potential advantages in "training techniques" that even the Emperor doesn't know about - or reveal knowledge of. 

I suppose there's also the possibility of a Force user being created _unintentionally _by the Empire too...maybe as unintentionally as "sure, you can keep that crazy artifact, just don't cut yourself with it" and the weird "Force vibes" coming off a lightsaber doing something weird. In that case I suppose that he'd be... in a weird place, rules wise.

I'm up for comments and suggestions. I'd really rather build a character to fit well and work well (or at least interestingly) with the rest of the group than anything else. I want to play a Force user in Saga rules, I can adapt the background appropriately to the tone of the rest of the game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll bow out, sorry.
I cannot find the time to build a fully detailed character right now.
Have fun folks


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll flesh something out and post it. 
Dog, did you check out the web enhancement that I was talking about? 
I was thinking of using one or two of the feat trees from there for my Trooper. 


-Blood


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2007)

WQell is some one wantsa to my "master"... I promise I wont be as bad a HK series... Or am I?


----------



## Raylis (Oct 6, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Discussion - JYD's
> [...]
> 
> * Raylis - Stormtrooper/pilot cross training *
> ...




Order 66 turned the Clone Troopers from loyal soliders of the Jedi into soliders loyal only to Palpatine. The plan was executed perfectly, the empire was formed and the Jedi were eliminated. In the aftermath of the order it was discovered that while the Clone Troopers followed the order unquestioningly and attacked their former comrades-some of them felt remorse about doing so. 

Those in charge of the sciences in the empire strove to combat this problem, and create an more perfect soilder, one that would kill on command and await its next order. So they took a few Clone Troopers and sampled their blood, and blended it with blood of humans from various empire worlds to retain the Clone Trooper loyalty and bleed out the remorse. 

Stormtrooper 814 was one of the succesful products of the experiment.  814 displayed the loyalty without remorse that the scientests had strived for, and also showed an aptitude toward vehicular operation. 

okay, instead of a focus soley on TIE, expanded him to be slightly more geared toward general vehilcular operation (AT-AT, AT-ST, speederbikes ect.) more of the Scout Trooper then straight Stormtrooper. If the vehicle thing just isn't going to work I'm absolutley fine with that and playing straight Stormtrooper.


----------



## Einan (Oct 6, 2007)

If there's still room, I'd like to throw my hat into the ring as a Force Sensitive Scout.  The kind of guy who's just good at certain things, without necessarily realizing why he's so good.  He's a stormtrooper because his father served in the army, and he sees it as his way to help preserve the peace, keep the world moving, justice and honor, etc.

Not necessarily jingoistic, but naive.  

Here goes:

Pvt Vax Holser was always destined for duty.  His father was a Naval officer who rose the ranks and served admirably.  His grandfather was an Admiral in the Old Republic.  When he was 7 he was tested and accepted into stormtrooper training.  He excelled in hand-eye coordination and so was given cross training as a scout.  He's a decent shot, but he's mostly just plain quick.  He's got a knack for getting out of tricky spots, but no real leadership potential.  

He does however have a secret.  Ever since he was little, he's been able to do "tricks".  Mostly they just involve being in the right place at the right time, but lately he's been able to focus himself, make himself better at target practice.  It's useful, but he knows it's painfully close to what the Jedi could do, and he knows they're evil.  So he keeps quiet and does his job as best he can.  For the Empire!

Einan


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 6, 2007)

ISB Officer sounds very cool!  I will cook up some back-story stuff, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## Caliber (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, real life has struck in a real life type of way. I think I'm going to bow out of this, but good luck!


----------



## Paper_Bard (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm interested.... Here's MY idea...

Wookie slave warrior. Consider it for a second. This poor creature has been captured and brainwashed to the point where it is completely loyal to the Empire.


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

*Caliber, Strahd* Sorry to see you go, but I know what life can be like. Thanks for the heads up.

*JH* Personally I like the Sith apprentice concept, although a bit wary of the 'pure evil' bit. Personally, I prefer shades of grey. The force sensitive soldier would also work. I think the Emperor would be aware of the program, although the program may be fairly low profile publicly. There wouldn't be any reason to make the character an Intelligence operative.

The way I see it, the Emperor knows that even if he knocks over the Jedi order, the universe will continue spit out force sensitive individuals. So better to have them on the inside, than free to establish their own order, perhaps along the lines of the Jedi, outside the Empire's control. The Empire doesn't present itself as evil. Publicly, it is a force for peace, prosperity and order. Of course, within the culture of the Empire, power is likely given a much higher priority than morality. But the Emperor, the Empire doesn't see itself as evil. Likewise, I don't believe that the Sith would necessary see themselves as evil. Rather, they would see their use of the dark side as the 'true' way to power. The dark side is a legitimate aspect of the force, like rage is a legitimate human emotion. To deny it is to deny the true nature of the force.

Why not start with what you like, and we can see where it takes us.

*Shaggy* I aim to please.

*Einan* Yes. Nice concept. One question, was his father army or navy? 

*Raylis* Nice. All looks good. The only thing to watch out for might be spreading the character too thin. But I haven't read the rules closely enough to know for sure.

*Blood* The web enhancement material is fine. Knock yourself out.

*Voda* I may have the driod 'assigned' to the officer. But we can sort out details as things develop. 

*PaperB* I don't really have any problem with the idea of a wookie. I'm  a bit less sure about the idea of a brainwashed slave. The Empire really doesn't have any love for the non--humans, so why bother going to all the trouble of brainwashing a wookie, and take the risk it will break its compulsion?

So, it looks like we have seven interested. I was going to convert the thread category to 'recruiting', but it looks like we are pretty set. At this point I am still thinking of dividing the party into two camps - those posted to Tantooine with the officer, and the those assigned to the officer. For those who haven't provided one, can I get an expanded outline. And give some thought to possible threads between characters. Im thinking that most of those assigned to the officer will be storm-troopers, but it need not be so.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2007)

Voda I may have the driod 'assigned' to the officer. But we can sort out details as things develop. 

I'll be totally ok with that, I already was going to suggest that =D


----------



## James Heard (Oct 9, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> *JH* Personally I like the Sith apprentice concept, although a bit wary of the 'pure evil' bit. Personally, I prefer shades of grey. The force sensitive soldier would also work. I think the Emperor would be aware of the program, although the program may be fairly low profile publicly. There wouldn't be any reason to make the character an Intelligence operative.
> 
> The way I see it, the Emperor knows that even if he knocks over the Jedi order, the universe will continue spit out force sensitive individuals. So better to have them on the inside, than free to establish their own order, perhaps along the lines of the Jedi, outside the Empire's control. The Empire doesn't present itself as evil. Publicly, it is a force for peace, prosperity and order. Of course, within the culture of the Empire, power is likely given a much higher priority than morality. But the Emperor, the Empire doesn't see itself as evil. Likewise, I don't believe that the Sith would necessary see themselves as evil. Rather, they would see their use of the dark side as the 'true' way to power. The dark side is a legitimate aspect of the force, like rage is a legitimate human emotion. To deny it is to deny the true nature of the force.
> 
> Why not start with what you like, and we can see where it takes us.



How about some variety of proto Shadowtrooper? That seems to be exactly what you're describing, as I understand it, and it keeps the onerous and not-particularly-friendly-to-group-play Sith philosophy out of the picture.


----------



## Einan (Oct 9, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Einan* Yes. Nice concept. One question, was his father army or navy?




I don't have a preference, but Navy seems more proper.  That way, he's maybe seen as less of a success because he's a grunt trooper.

Whenever you're ready to play, I'm ready to go.  I love me the Saga rules.

Einan


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 9, 2007)

The more I thought about being a demo specialist in the Empire, the more it became aparent to me that the character would be more of a CSI bomb investigator rather than a bomb maker. A person called to the scene of a rebel attack and searches for clues to determine the type, size, and delivery method of such explosive. The characters ranks in explosives would be explained as, 'In order to know what to look for, you have to know how to build it.'  Kinda like the CIA agent Chris Cooper played in the move "The Kingdom".  

Thoughts?

-Blood


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I see how this team could come together--a team of counter-terrorism specialists employed by the empire to keep the good citizens safe from terror.  

The bomb specialist would certainly fit well with an ISB officer anyway, the rest of the team too.


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2007)

discussion - jyd's

*JH* I went on a hunt through the wookiepedia, there is an awful lot of SW stuff I know nothing about. Most of it seems to be computer game generated. I'm not going to hold to much but what's in the movies, and even then only loosely. The computer game stuff seems a bit .. 'gamish'. I like the idea of the shadow trooper, but don't feel all the valley of the jedi and Artusian crystal bumph is necessary. Use it if you want, but feel free to come up with your own back-story.

But if you want to go Sith, that's also fine. 



> The Jedi were an abomination. They hid from the truth of themselves, they hid the truth of the force from themselves. Their philosophy was born of fear. They feared the very things that made them alive. How can you truly claim to be the master of yourself when you refuse to look honestly at yourself. If you want to truly know yourself, you must also look in the dark places. If you can not accept who you truly are, then you cannot truly claim to be master of your own house. The Sith are not ruled by their emotions, but they are not ruled by the fear of them either.




*Einan* Sure. I like the idea of the father being regular army. But either is good.



> The bulk of Storm-trooper are still clones. The original clones have a 20 year service period, so many still remain from the first batches. But today the Empire draws it recruits from a number of sources. The Empire Youth provides an increasing number. The Empire also draws recruits from the Imperial Orphanages. Interestingly, a number of the most successful recruits have come from 'troubled' backgrounds; they often have an instinct for survival lacking in those from more privileged backgrounds. The rigourous training regime provides them structure previously lacking and the work a constructive outlet for their aggression. The Emperor is very proud of the success of the rehabilitation aspect of the Storm-trooper program.
> 
> From this new blood, the best genetic material is drawn. From this material the new generation Storm-troopers are created.




*Blood* I haven't seen 'The Kingdom', but I get what you are saying. An investigator may end up blowing things up. A demo specialist may end up using his knowledge to investigate. It seems to me to be more a matter of preference, as the mechanics would be largely similar I suspect. So go with the one that appeals most. For what its worth, I like the idea of the demo specialist perhaps being thrown into investigation. But both work.

*Shaggy* Definitely, the core of people around the officer can, should, have some binding element. An investigative or counter terrorist theme could work. 



> Of course there are those who oppose the Emperor. No one can be universally loved. No one can be all things to all people. Not even the Emperor. But there is more to it than that. The Emperor, the Empire, stands for peace, prosperity, and perhaps most significantly, order. There have been many who have profited from the chaos of the old Republic. So naturally, they are not happy.
> 
> Of course the Emperor seeks power. Without it there can be no peace, no prosperity and no order. It takes power impose order. It takes power to enforce peace. It takes peace and order to bring prosperity. Look at the old Senate - a thousand voices, hundreds of different cultures, dozens of different races. They could not agree on anything. They talked, they schemed, they counted numbers, they schmoozed, they lined their own pockets. Nothing was done, and billions were spent doing it. The rich got richer. The poor got poorer. The system was broken. The senate fiddled while the galaxy went to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> I serve the Emperor not because I am commanded to. I serve the Emperor not out of fear. I serve the Emperor because it is the best way to serve the citizens of the galaxy.




So, enough talking, lets do some crunchy bits. 
* 3rd level.
* 30 point buy.
* Half HP's at 2nd and 3 third level.
* Max. starting wealth. Much of the character's equipment will be issued to them. So Storm-troopers will have storm-trooper armour, everyone will have weapons issued, etc. I'm not too fussed about counting credits for every item. Note which items are issued, and which are personal items belonging to the character and I'll look over it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

A droid should have wealth?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Blood* I haven't seen 'The Kingdom', but I get what you are saying. An investigator may end up blowing things up. A demo specialist may end up using his knowledge to investigate. It seems to me to be more a matter of preference, as the mechanics would be largely similar I suspect. So go with the one that appeals most. For what its worth, I like the idea of the demo specialist perhaps being thrown into investigation. But both work.



Works for me. I see the character more as enlisted rather than an officer. So count him in the enlisted barracks. 







			
				doghead said:
			
		

> So, enough talking, lets do some crunchy bits.
> * 3rd level.
> * 30 point buy.
> * Half HP's at 2nd and 3 third level.
> * Max. starting wealth. Much of the character's equipment will be issued to them. So Storm-troopers will have storm-trooper armour, everyone will have weapons issued, etc. I'm not too fussed about counting credits for every item. Note which items are issued, and which are personal items belonging to the character and I'll look over it.



Ok, I have to admit that I do not have Saga Edition handbook. Though I have read through it at the local book store. If it is not too much to as can someone with the book help me with the build? I would be great apprecitative. 

-Blood


----------



## Einan (Oct 12, 2007)

Quick question:  Since Vax is a scoutsy type, does he get scout trooper armor or just the standard storm trooper armor?

Einan


----------



## Einan (Oct 12, 2007)

Pvt Vax Holser
Medium Male Human Scout 3
Destiny 1; Force Points 6
Init +9; Perception +9; Use the Force +7
Languages Basic, Military Hand Sign
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 19 (flat-footed 16); Fortitude:16 ; Will: 14 
Hit Points: 38  Threshold: 16
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 8 squares
Base Attack Bonus +2, Grp +2
Melee Unarmed +2 (1d4+1) 
Ranged Blaster Rifle +5 (3d8+1)
Ranged Blaster Pistol +5 (3d6+1)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: STR 10 DEX 16 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 12 CHA 12
Talents: Long stride, Evasion
Feats: Force Sensitivity, Shake it Off, Weapon Prof (Pistols, Rifles, Simple), Vehicular Combat, Force Training (Battle Strike, Negate Energy), Armor Prof (Light)
Skills: Endurance +8, Initiative +9, Perception +9, Pilot +9, Stealth +9, Survival +7, Use the Force +7
Possessions (personal): Electrobinoculars, Used Aratech 74-Z Speeder Bike, Credit Chip (800 creds)
Possessions (issued): Scout Trooper armor (+4, as combat jumpsuit with helmet package), blaster pistol, blaster rifle with standard targeting scope, utility belt with medpac 
Force Powers: Battle Strike, Negate Energy
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Background: Pvt Holser was indoctrinated at the age of 7 into the Stormtrooper Training Program.  He’s quick, eager to please and believes entirely that the Empire is the best possible government to administer the galaxy.  Lately he’s been having odd feeling and powers show up, and he think they may be some sort of curse of the Jedi.  He’s careful to keep them hidden and never, ever tell anyone about them.  Above all, he wants to make his family proud of him.  For the Empire!

Quote: “Sir, yes sir!  I would be happy to scout out ahead, sir!  With extreme prejudice, sir!"

OOC: I'll be out of touch on vacation until 10/22.  I'll have limited internet, but I'll be back!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not sure of the next items:
When creating a droid I must select a basic model, which I did. Now, as a 3rth level character, do I have 3 lvls of scoundrel or 1 droid 2 scoundrel? If the later is true, for the droir lvl 1, where Am I suposed to take the game info? Or do I apply the sample characteristics?


----------



## James Heard (Oct 13, 2007)

Lt. Qira Maru 

Destiny: Force Points: 6 Dark Side: 
Medium Human Female Jedi 3
Init +3; Perception +4
Languages: Basic, Jawa Trade Language 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort 14 Ref 16 Will 17,
Hit Points: 40 (d10) ;Threshold 17
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee +6 lightsaber 2d8
Ranged +5
Base Attack +3; Grapple +2
Special Actions: Deflect
Force Powers Known: (Use the Force +12) _Mind Trick, Farseeing, Force Grip, Surge_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 17, Chr 13

Talents: Force Perception, Deflect

Feats: Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers), Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Force Training, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (lightsabers)  

Skills: Endurance +6, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +7, Pilot +8, Use the Force +12

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience: 3,000 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Age: 26
Height: 1.83m
Weight: 61.2 kg
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue

*Appearance:* 
Tall and slender, Qira Maru looks more like a glamorized spy from a holocron than an Imperial officer. Straight dark hair falls past her shoulders in measured defiance of Imperial hygiene regulations; only her implacable, defiant blue eyes give her an air of anything resembling the customary Imperial demeanor. Many might guess, correctly, that Qira has a bit of vanity about her appearance.

*Background:*
Imperial Center isn't exactly the shining jewel of the Empire. Gross overpopulation and ubiquitous surveillance, not to mention the streets full of marching stormtroopers on leave or on their way to deployment, don't exactly make for a sweet loaf of a childhood. In Qira Maru's example, it didn't make for much of a childhood at all. Orphaned and bounced around the Invisible Sectors begging for scraps and employment from the wildlife doesn't exactly scream "bright future," but somehow at 15 she managed to secure false identification papers and con her way to a entry level position in Imperial Intelligence. 

I2 on Coruscant suffered from plenty of the vast examples of corruption you'd expect, and not a small amount of organizational competition with the ISB. Blackmailing a superior officer, Qira parlayed her stint in data entry with I2 into a job with the ISB, where her cutthroat, single-minded determination quickly transitioned her into training programs for field work. It wasn't that Qira was particularly loyal to the Empire, she'd just do anything, absolutely anything, to get off of her home world.

Unfortunately for Qira, the Empire's tests of loyalty were something she simply could not lie her way through. As a member of the ISB it simply would not do. Bouncing around the service for several months while trying to maintain a low profile, she finally wound up "volunteering" for one of ISB's notoriously unsafe weapons testing programs. Unique genetic qualifiers from the time of the Republic had identified Qira for weapons training with the famed weapon of the sorcerous Jedi. Even following ancient texts for instruction combined with the latest techniques in modern combat training the majority of Qira's fellows either simply washed out or became casualties of the brutal lightsaber combat katas. Less than a year later the "Shadow Trooper" program was officially disbanded. Qira's limited success was noted by agents within the Imperial Army though, and through the arcane reasoning of Imperial personnel Qira was soon reassigned once more - this time to the Imperial Garrison on Tattoine.

While Qira has been assigned a provisional officer's rank within the Imperial Army while she is stationed on Tattoine, she has yet to be assigned into any official hierarchy of command. As such she's been mostly doing her normal ISB duties of observing and reporting on discipline and morale in her monthly reports to command, while the commanders try to figure out how delicately to handle her.

*Personality:* 
Qira has seen much of the very worst examples of Imperial corruption first hand, so she's under no illusions about the "glory of the Empire." Still, Qira has seen the dark heart of the Empire pulse and is under no illusions of the possibility of success of the "Rebellion" either. Being the survivor she is, Qira is quite pleased to be where she is, even on Tattoine. While many of the rest of the garrison complain about the horrible conditions on the planet, Qira enjoys the peace and quiet, the wide open spaces, of the place and often can be found simply enjoying the "weather" topside, much to the horror of the rest of the soldiers.

*Quote:* "That would be _Lieutenant_ Maru, soldier."

*Equipment:*
Lightsaber, 50 CR, Pocket Scrambler, All Temperature Cloak, Jet Pack, Power Recharger, Holorecorder, Concealed Lightsaber Holster, Basic Datapad, ISB Imperial Army liaison uniform + Soldier stuff


----------



## Raylis (Oct 13, 2007)

Othello C Sentis XA-2814
Alias: Tatooine Recon 814
Force Points: 6 
Medium Human Male Solider 3
Init +8; Senses: Lowlight 
Languages: Basic 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort 19, Ref 19, Will 15
Hit Points: 44 (d10) ;Threshold 19
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares 
Melee +3
Ranged +6 (3d8+1) Blaster Rifle; 
Ranged+5 (3d6+1) blaster pistol; 
Ranged +5 Frag Grenade (4d6+2, 2 square burst)
Base Attack +3; Grapple +4
Special Actions: 

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 9

Talents: Devastating Attack (rifles), Battle Analysis

Feats: Vehicular Combat, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (rifles), Coordinated Attack

Skills: Pilot +8, Initiative +8, Mechanics +7, Perception +10, Knowledge (tactics) +7

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience: 3,000 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Age: 22 (physical) 10 (actual)
Height: 1.7m
Weight: 68.0kg
Hair: black
Eyes: hazel

Appearance: 
While on duty (and sometimes when off duty) 814 wears the standard issued stormtrooper armor, blaster and grenades. When off duty he dresses in simple tan breeches and a white linen shirt. His features strongly resemble a Mandalorian features, but his light eyes betray a mixed "heritage"

Background:
Order 66 turned the Clone Troopers from loyal soldiers of the Jedi into soldiers loyal only to Palpatine. The plan was executed perfectly, the empire was formed and the Jedi were eliminated. In the aftermath of the order it was discovered that while the Clone Troopers followed the order unquestioningly and attacked their former comrades-some of them felt remorse about doing so. 

Those in charge of the sciences in the empire strove to combat this problem, and create an more perfect solider, one that would kill on command and await its next order. So they took a few Clone Troopers and sampled their blood, and blended it with blood of humans from various empire worlds to retain the Clone Trooper loyalty and bleed out the remorse. 

Stormtrooper 814 was one of the successful products of the experiment. 814 displayed the loyalty without remorse that the scientists had strived for, and also showed an aptitude toward vehicular operation.

Personality: 
Stromtrooper 814 has been conditioned (some could say programmed) to follow the orders of his superiors without question or regret. Although simple minded in this regard he has displayed knowledge of both tactics and mechanics. He's quiet, prefering to listen and follow orders then to make small talk or socialize. While off duty he spends his time keeping his weapons in prime condition and maintaining/restoring various vehicles on the base. He has been known to occasionally go hunting with others stationed at the Tatooine base, mostly to keep up on his marksmanship, and has purchased a sporting blaster rifle for such occassions. 

His current off duty projects include restoring a landspeeder and constructing a jetpack. 

Quote:  “Orders Sir!”

Equipment:
Stormtrooper Armor (issued), Blaster rifle (issued), blaster pistol (issued), frag grenade (4) (issued), utility belt with medpac (issued)

Blaster Rifle, Sporting (800)


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

*Voda* Droids get starting credits according to the class. So 3d4 x 250. If you are building a custom droid, you will get the full 3 levels. Choosing a Droid type is like choosing a race - it will give you ability score modifiers. BTW, as a droid you have no Con score, so use a 25 point build.

*Blood* No problem. I can help out with the crunch. I'm sure some of the others will jump in as well if you have questions. So give us what you can, and we'll go from there. If you build the character around a regular Storm-trooper, that would give me the perfect grouping.

*Einan* Sure, scout armour should be fine. The personal speeder bike is OK, but it won't be the military model. See below.

*James* Nice background. It has given me an idea as to how I will slot her in, but I might hold off until I see how the other characters shape up. I like the quote. 

How attached are you to the idea of an ISB officer? I'd like to set up your character and Shaggy's as counter-weights. Both being ISB would change things a bit. I was thinking Imperial Army. Much of the rest could be essentially the same. As for the force training, perhaps something along the lines of a Imperial Army counter to the Shadow-trooper program. The Army probably wouldn't risk its noble born with such a program, but completion came with promotion to the ranks of the officer corps. The way I see it, the storm-trooper program tends to take people young enough, say 7-12, to be moulded appropriately. And once in, you are in for life. 

*Raylis* Nice. See below.

*Storm-trooper Designations and other stuff*

DESIGNATIONS 

Been thinking about Storm-trooper naming or designation conventions. This is what I've come up with. What do you think?

Upon the completion of basic, Troopers are allocated a class. Class A would be (roughly) the standard 25 point build, Class B a 28 point build, Class C a 30, Class D a 32. There may well be others, like Class F for Force Sensitive. The bulk of troopers would be class A. Troopers can apply to be re-classified once every 4 years. 

I also think that there would be a number of breeding and training facilities (nests, warrens?). Especially for genetically engineered troopers. Within each storm-trooper designation there will be some reference to the class and warren, as well as their warren designation. Finally, most troopers do have names. With the influx of non-cloned or gene-ered troopers, it became something of a necessity. besides, the Troopers were already starting to adopt their own, somewhat random, ones. i.e. Lincoln C Sentis XA-2213, with Lincoln being the trooper's name and Sentis its Warren.

To confuse things more, each storm-trooper is assigned a unit designation upon being posted. This would usually be the unit designation and a number number. This is the designation by which troopers would be referred to on a day to day basis, although usually abbreviated where possible
i.e. 'Tantooine Recon 581' or 'Recon 581' or just '581'.

This designation would also change if the trooper was re-assigned to a different unit.

STUFF

Storm-troopers do have down time. They don't spend every waking hour geared up and working. On the other hand, they tend to have little in the way of personal property. They live on base. They don't have families.

What do you see your character as doing out-of-hours? What do you see them wearing?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

> Voda Droids get starting credits according to the class. So 3d4 x 250. If you are building a custom droid, you will get the full 3 levels. Choosing a Droid type is like choosing a race - it will give you ability score modifiers. BTW, as a droid you have no Con score, so use a 25 point build.




The funny thing is in the core book, it didn't say any of this I'm afraid. Could you facilitate me the material from where you take that information? For example, it didn't said anywhere that I could make a custom droid. Or that droids didn't have a constitution score.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 15, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> *James* Nice background. It has given me an idea as to how I will slot her in, but I might hold off until I see how the other characters shape up. I like the quote.
> 
> How attached are you to the idea of an ISB officer? I'd like to set up your character and Shaggy's as counter-weights. Both being ISB would change things a bit. I was thinking Imperial Army. Much of the rest could be essentially the same. As for the force training, perhaps something along the lines of a Imperial Army counter to the Shadow-trooper program. The Army probably wouldn't risk its noble born with such a program, but completion came with promotion to the ranks of the officer corps. The way I see it, the storm-trooper program tends to take people young enough, say 7-12, to be molded appropriately. And once in, you are in for life.



I'd rather her not be an indoctrinated storm trooper if possible, I think if you're wanting agency priority clashing it would be simpler for me to rewrite her as having stayed in I2. In that capacity the force training would become less of a "secret weapon" and more of a "by any means necessary" agent field training.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 16, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Raylis* Nice. See below.
> 
> *Storm-trooper Designations and other stuff*
> 
> ...




That's what I had in mind when I just gave him the Designation of 814. I like the naming convention...I'll do a bit of editing later tonight.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2007)

ooc - JYD's



			
				Voda said:
			
		

> The funny thing is in the core book, it didn't say any of this I'm afraid.




Yes it does. Perhaps you are thinking of the old d20 Star Wars game. We are using the new Saga rules for this game. First printing May 2007.



			
				Voda said:
			
		

> Could you facilitate me the material from where you take that information?




Sure.



			
				Voda said:
			
		

> For example, it didn't said anywhere that I could make a custom droid.




*OPTION 1: PLAYING A CUSTOM DROID*
You can play a droid of your own design.
_* Page 186 *_



			
				Voda said:
			
		

> Or that droids didn't have a constitution score.




*Determining Ability Scores*
Droid characters determine their ability scores the same way non-droid characters do. However, droid characters do not have Constitution scores because they are not actually living beings.
_* Page 186 *_

The standard *Planned Generation* gives 25 points for ability generation to non-droid characters, and 21 to droid characters. I have upped those to 30 and 25 respectively.

*James* Sorry, I wasn't very clear. My point was that as those who enter the Storm-trooper program rarely leave, it didn't seem in keeping with what you were looking for. I2 would work. I was suggesting regular Imperial Army (the human in uniforms, driving AT AT's on Hoth and such) as opposed to the Storm-troopers. But either or.

*Raylis* Glad that you liked it.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## James Heard (Oct 16, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> *James* Sorry, I wasn't very clear. My point was that as those who enter the Storm-trooper program rarely leave, it didn't seem in keeping with what you were looking for. I2 would work. I was suggesting regular Imperial Army (the human in uniforms, driving AT AT's on Hoth and such) as opposed to the Storm-troopers. But either or.



Ah, I see (I think).  My point was never to make her a stormtrooper, but to have her attached which was the only way I could think of to connect her to some of the other characters. Ultra loyal vat/children of the corn soldier she's not.  I think I'd like to keep her I2, a member of the "old" Republican intelligence service-turned-Imperial as opposed to the newer ISB.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the old Book T_T In page 186 theres the vehicle section =/.


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2007)

discussion - JYD's

OK, we have three pretty much ready to go (Einan, James and Raylis), and two under construction (Blood and Voda) and one at concept stage (Shaggy). I'm going to give it 48 more hours, then start with those ready to roll. The others will have to wait for the next opening.

*Voda* No problems. Give me what you can, and I will help out with the rest. If in doubt, use conventional d20 stuff and I can give you the conversions where necessary. Its pretty similar.

doghead
aka thotd.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 20, 2007)

I am going to be traveling across country for the next two weeks. It is needless to say that I will be without internet acess during the trip. However, I am very much interesting in participating in this game. I will try to get as much in as I can before I go, although it might be easier to just wait till the next window. Your choice. 

-Blood


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry this is so late!  What else do I need to submit?


Lt. Fenn Jonos
Medium Male Human Noble 2/Scoundrel 1
Destiny 1; Force Points 6
Init +8; Perception +7
Languages Basic, Bothese, High Galactic, Huttese, Rodese, Ryl
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 17 (flat-footed 15); Fortitude:14 ; Will: 16 
Hit Points: 27  Threshold: 14
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 8 squares
Base Attack Bonus +1, Grp +1
Melee Unarmed +1 (1d4+1) 
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +4 (3d8+1)
Attack Options: Point-Blank Shot, Running Attack
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: STR 10 DEX 14 CON 12 INT 15 WIS 12 CHA 14
Talents: Connections, Trace
Feats: Linguist, Point-Blank Shot, Running Attack, Skill Focus (Use Computer), Weapon Focus (Pistols), Weapon Prof (Pistols, Simple)
Skills: Initiative +8, Gather Information +8, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +8, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +8, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Perception +7, Persuasion (+8), Pilot (+8), Use Computer (+13)
Possessions: Issued gear plus heavy blaster pistol, pocket scrambler, code cylinder, credit chip, datapad, holorecorder, 10 datacards, utility belt with longrange commlink, hip holster, 2 powerpacks, electrobinoculars, 240 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Background: Lt. Jonos was raised in a respected family on Coruscant, with the eternal expectation that he enter the Galactic Civil service after he attended the Galactic University.  Then the New Order happened.  The Jonos family's expectations never wavered, and Fenn pursued whis family's wishes.  He excelled at University and proved to have many of the skills and talents the Empire was looking for in their Intelligence service.  When Jonos was offered a post, it never occured to him to turn it down.
     After working for a while in the ISB, Fenn rose up to become a a fairly promising young officer, but as time went by, he started seeing the ugly under-side to the Empire.  When he questioned an order his superior officer gave him involving the introduction of toxic agents into the water supply of a civilian community uspected of hiding Jedi, he found himself assigned to a dead-end post of monitoring Intel on the planet farthest from the bright center of the Universe-Tatooine.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

Quick question, if you don't have CON, how do you determine hp?


----------



## Einan (Oct 21, 2007)

Back!  

I'd say Vax is perfectly fine with having a speeder with no weapons that he races, modifies, tinkers with in his spare time.  It'd be a personal mission for him to get it up and flying.

Einan


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2007)

discussion - JYD's

*Blood* OK. Thanks for letting us know. I want to start with a pair of Storm-troopers, so I've roughed out an NPC (Bloodwork). I'll ghost it until you are back. Then you can either substitute in your character - either as the same trooper or as a different trooper transferred in. We can sort out which at the time.

*Shaggy* Welcome back. Saw your new game and thought that you might have been a little busy.  The character looks good, I can't think of anything else you need right now. 

*Voda* Droids get hp's as per normal characters. So Scoundrels get 18 hp's at first level, then 1d6 hp's after that. They don't get any Con bonuses obviously. Droids also add their Str (rather than Con) bonus to their fortitude defence.

Perhaps the easiest thing would be to just generate a character using the rules that you have, then we can make any adjustments to bring it into line with the Saga rules. If everyone pitches in, we should be able to have you ready to play fairly soon.

*Einan* Great. Consider the speeder _marginally_ functional. The condition track would seem to be the most obvious way to reflect this. But by the RAW, with a hop, step and click of the heels its pretty much fixed. I need to give it a bit more thought. Obviously, for official work Vax will be issued a working Army speeder.

*Everyone* I'm thinking about splitting the party along the following lines for the opening scene. I've swittched a couple of characters around. There is no real significance to this, its just a feel thing.

Lt. Qira (I2), Vax (Scout-trooper) - Currently en-route to Tatooine via Imperial Transporter.

Lt Jonos (ISB), Othello (Storm-trooper, Tatooine Garrison), Bloodwork (Storm-trooper, Tatooine Garrison) - Currently stationed on Tatooine.

I'm currently working on the IC opening post. 			

RG thread is now up here.

*Troopers* TacCom is the hand signal language used by the Storm-troopers. It includes a written form - sort of a hieroglyph. Vax has something along those lines. Othello has a language yet to assign. Non-Troopers can take it, but its not required, nor particularly common, even among the IA members. TacCom is a grunt thing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

All right them Ill do so, then post it here


----------



## James Heard (Oct 23, 2007)

Character revised and posted. I didn't do much besides scrub the ISBs off and revise them to I2s, tell me if there's anything more needed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is an approximation 

FQ-22 droid Scoundrel 2

Init +3 
Languages Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense 16
Reflex: +6  Fortitude: +0 ; Will: +1
Hit Points: 24 Threshold: -Uncerain about this-
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 8 squares
Base Attack Bonus +2, Grp +1
Ranged Blaster Pistol +6 (3d6) -Uncerain about the damage-
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: STR 8 DEX 18 INT 16 WIS 10 CHA 11
Droid quirk: Bad wiring (+2 in any ability score, but shuts down for 1d4 if rolls a 1)
Feats: Weapon Prof (Pistols, Simple)
Skills:         R
Computer use    5     +8     
Astrogate       5     +8 
Demolition      5     +8
Disable device  5     +8 
Repair          5     +8
Search          4     +8
Tumble          5     +6 
Craft (Droids)  5     +8
Knowledge (Tech)5     +8 

Possessions (personal): Diagnostic package (250) recording unit(250), Tool mount Wielding laser/cutting torch (310), Translator unit, Droid armor light -3 dmg reduction, -3 ACP- (1500)
Possessions (issued): Comlink, Electroshock probe, blaster pistol, secondary batery, tool mount (rapair tools)


----------



## Einan (Oct 23, 2007)

Voda,  I took a crack at the revision.  Here goes:
FQ-22

Medium Droid Scoundrel 3
Destiny 1; Force Points 6; 
Init +7; Perception +6; 
Languages Basic plus 3 more
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 19 (flat-footed 16); Fortitude: 13; Will: 14; 
Hit Points: 24 Threshold: 13
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +2, Grp +1
Melee Unarmed +1 (1d4)
Ranged Blaster Pistol +5 (3d6+1)
Atk Options Point Blank Shot
Special Abilities from Feats, Powers, Racial abilities, etc
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: STR 8 DEX 16 INT 16 WIS 10 CHA 11
Talents: 2 needed.  Suggested: Knack (once per day you can reroll a skill check and take the better of the two rolls) and Lucky Shot (once per day you can reroll an attack roll and take the better of the two rolls)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Weapon Prof: Pistols and Simple, 3 more needed; Suggested: Skill Focus: Mechanics (adds a further +5 to your skill checks), Improved Defenses (adds +1 to all your defenses), Weapon Focus or Toughness (gain 1 extra HP per level)
Skills: Initiative +7, Knowledge: Technology +9, Mechanics +9, Perception +6, Persuasion +6, Pilot +9, Use Computer +9
Possessions: (personal): Diagnostic package (250) recording unit (250), Tool mount Wielding laser/cutting torch (310), Translator unit (DC 15) (500), Droid Light armor Durasteel Shell (+4 armor bonus to Reflex, Max Dex +4, -2 ACP) (1600)
Possessions: (issued): Comlink, Electroshock probe, blaster pistol, secondary battery, tool mount (repair tools)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 

NOTE: For suggested feats/talents, I have NOT included the bonuses in the stat block.  I hope this gets close to your original ideal.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

It surely does. I did not include talents and feats, because I supposed they would be very different. I still don't understad the way defense is calculated. Will appreciate if you explain it to me, I see this is a totally different mechanic.


----------



## Einan (Oct 23, 2007)

Defense is 10+heroic level+ability modifier+class bonuses

Or in the case of Reflex, armor substitutes for heroic level.  

So, your reflex is 10+4(armor)+3(Dex)+2(Scoundrel class bonus) = 19


Einan


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks *Einan*.

*Voda*, I'll have a look at the character tonight. But from a quick once over, Einan seems to have covered the fundamentals. I'll see if I can come up with any more useful suggestions.

Everyone. IC opener is almost done. Just trying to make sure everyone has enough info to get started.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

*Voda* There are a number of talent trees (like in d20 Modern) for scoundrels; Fortune, Misfortune (rogue type combat abilities like sneak attack), Slicer (basically a computer hacker), and Spacer (a space pirate type thing). Knack and Lucky shot come from the Fortune talent tree. Knack definitely works to the 'jack of all trades' element. The Slicer talents are probably the most unique. 

Toughness would help counter not having a Con bonus. 

In the Sage Ed. rules, characters know all skills from their class. So the character would also have Acrobatics, Deception, Stealth at (heroic level)/2 ranks. The skills listed above represent the characters trained skills, for which they have a +5 bonus.

*Everyone* Apologies. Time keeps disappearing on me, and I ran into a bit of a mental block with the opening post. I have tomorrow off, so I will sit at my computer until it is done. I'm going to try a different approach.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

I see... I'm trying to get the book already, but is kinda expensive. I was told that there was a "conversion" book or something... Just got to find it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2007)

*Everyone* The IC thread is up. Junk Yard Dogs. Have fun.

I'm working on some background information for each character. I'll post it asap.

*Voda.* If you want to leave a feat, talent or some languages un-selected for now, that would be fine.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2007)

Okilidokily, I'll select then later then


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got back to town. Read thread - will write and post a response tonight.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2007)

*Einan* The RG thread is here.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am back. 
Will be hopefully catching up on post this evening and into to tomorrow. 


-Blood


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome back. Hope that you had a good trip. See you in the IC thread.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just bought the star wars saga book, so I'm studding.  o.o


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy reading, *Voda*. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2007)

ooc - Junk Yard Dogs



			
				Voda said:
			
		

> One question, to which person is my droid assigned?




*Voda*, I was just thinking about that. Get your character up in the RG thread, then I make a decision.

If *anyone* has any ideas or suggestions in this regard, jump right in and post them.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2007)

JH said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I'm not trying to come across as pushy  I mean, it's all in character for Qira I suppose to jump in with "here's the plan," but if it comes across as "James is a jerk" I'll pull back some. The only reason, for instance, that I put Fenn on the shuttle was because I couldn't see Qira inviting another lieutenant and leaving the shuttle without an officer in charge of the air assault. Likewise, 814 has been pretty quiet, and Fenn (in Qira's mind) needs someone to "be in charge of" or else it looks like a deliberate snub of "you're not competent enough to be on the ground." Anyways...It's also a good way to keep a hold of the shuttle in case we need to leave in a hurry.




From my PoV, a little pushiness is good. It leads to decisions. It gets things moving. Which is especially good in a PbP game. Even more so in a military style game like this one. Otherwise things can tend to bottleneck around the senior (in rank) character. Which is why I like having two Lt.'s. In addition, Storm-troopers are technically autonomous units, not directly under the IA chain of command. So Troopers, feel free to exercise your authority 

That said, if anyone does feel put out by anyone's actions (including or perhaps especially my own), then please speak up. A simple 'hey, I'm not really having fun here because ...' can make a big difference.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry, I have been a bit busy over the past few days playign catch-up. Will hopefully have some free time soon. 

Just for clarification, what storm-trooper did you want me to take over?

-Blood


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2007)

ooc - Underdogs

*Blood*, your Storm-trooper hasn't appeared in the IC thread as yet, but technically he is there. He is one of two Tatooine Garrison Troopers.  I gave him the designation 
::: Second Bar Bloodwork C Sentis EA-1121. Desig: Tatooine Garrison 121 :::

I drafted up a rough outline if needed. It wasn't, so you are pretty much free to do as you please. I'll post it just in case it helps you with the character creation.
[sblock=212]Medium Human Male Solider 3
Force Points 6. Destiny X
Init +7. Senses: Perception +X, Lowlight
Languages: Basic, TacCom, XXX.
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Ref 18 Fort 19, Will 15
Hit Points 44. Threshold 19.
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares 
Melee +3
Range +6 Blaster Carbine (3d8+1); 
Range +5 Frag Grenade (4d6+2, 2 square burst).
Base Attack +3; Grapple +4
Special Actions: 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities STR 12, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 10
Talents: Demolitionist, XXX.
Feats: AP (light, medium), WP (pistols, rifles, simple weapons), Skill Focus (Mechanics), Weapon Focus (rifles), XXX.
Skills: (Untrained Base 1, Trained Base 6)
Climb (STR), Endurance (CON), Initiative* (DEX), Jump (STR), Knowledge (Tactics) (INT), Mechanics* (INT, Feat), Perception (WIS), Pilot (DEX), Swim (STR), Treat Injury (WIS), Use Computer* (INT).[/sblock]

The other two troopers are 
::: Second Bar Othello C Sentis XA-2814. Desig - Tatooine Garrison 814 ::: *Raylis*
From Tatooine, like your trooper.
::: Second Bar Vax C Holser ii/213g. Desig - Tantooine Recon 213. ::: *Einan*
Just arrived in Tatooine space on the cruiser.

*Voda*, how are you going with your character gen. I would really like to see it wrapped up asap.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

Almost done, I just need to know how do I handle equipment.
Do I assume all is issued? Or do I have actual credits?


----------



## James Heard (Nov 8, 2007)

Just a heads up, I'm out of town until Sunday and I have no clue about my ability to access the internet.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 8, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - Underdogs
> 
> *Blood*, your Storm-trooper hasn't appeared in the IC thread as yet, but technically he is there. He is one of two Tatooine Garrison Troopers.  I gave him the designation
> ::: Second Bar Bloodwork C Sentis EA-1121. Desig: Tatooine Garrison 121 :::
> ...



 Sounds like a start. I will work on this and post something back up in a bit. 

-Blood


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

Apologies for the lack of posts. Its been a bit mental here for the last few days. It will be for the rest of the week. So I'm pretty much going to have to write myself off until then.

*voda*, check the first few posts. If its not there, we can sort out the equipment when I get back.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

JH, I wasn't assuming that the shuttle crew were listening in on your conversation. I would have assumed any final decision was communicated to them, I suppose, had it not been specifically stated. Although its much easier when things are specifically stated.

I asked because it seemed that there was still some disagreement over the plan with Raylis/Othello having voiced a concern that hadn't been addressed.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## James Heard (Nov 20, 2007)

OK. I guess it makes sense to go Darth Vader and kill any voices of dissent before someone leaves the exhaust port open in the future I suppose. Can't be helped this time I guess. *sigh*


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

Humm. You could look at it that way. I was just thinking that it would be nice for someone to respond to the character's input. I didn't want to leave it too long and let the game stall, but I didn't want to just roll over the characters either.

All right, I'll keep moving.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## James Heard (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm away until at least Friday for US Thanksgiving holidays. NPC me at your leisure.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2007)

ooc - JYD's.

Thanks for letting us know, JH. Thanksgiving can be a slow weekend on the boards. We will see how it goes.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Raylis (Nov 30, 2007)

just to clarify some of us are remaining on the shuttle, yes?


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2007)

ooc - JYD's

*Voda*. Your assignment - 22 is part of the Garrison HQ assignment of Driods. This morning you were assigned to Jonos to assist him collect Qira, escort her to the Garrison and help her get settled. Timeframe was open ended, although these type of assignments are usually fairly short term.

*Raylis* I wasn't sure either, so I figured I would leave my posts open in that regard, and see what you guys posted.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc - Junk Yard Dogs

Apologies for the delay. I have been mulling over a way to abstract the combat. I don't really want to be dealing with maps, especially for something as complicated in three dimensions as the hold. What I wanted was a way of simulating the effects of the various terrain would have on the combat. Or more accurately, determining how it effects the outcome of the combat. Then it struck me - Tactics. Its rarely used, but often taken. It seems like it should be a useful skill. 

This is very much just off the cuff. Feel free to post any thoughts, suggestions or concerns. 

Make a resisted Tactics role. The result will determine a bonus which can be applied to either Attack or Defence Rolls, or a combination of both. In a complex combat zone (one with lots of cover and concealment) whoever wis the roll gains a floating +1 bonus per 3 points of overkill. For a simple environment, +1 per 5. For a bare environment, +1 per 7. Results are rounded down. The bonus(es) may be added to either Attack or Defence in any combination. Bonus allocations are made at the start of the round. They can be changed at the beginning of any new round.

Example: The opponents Tactics check was 14. The PC has Tactics +5. He rolls 18, giving him 23 or 9 overkill for a floating bonus of +3. Cautious at first, he allocates +1 to Attack, +2 to Defence.

If multiple PC's work together as a team, one PC rolls, and all team members gain the same floating bonus. The PC's making the roll in effect becomes the unit commander. If all members of a 'unit' know BatCom, the unit gains a +2 bonus to their roll. Players need to announce before making rolls whether they are working as a team and who is the 'commander'.

I would also like to introduce Initiative and Perception into the mix somehow. But at this point, a) I can't see an easy way to do so and b) I think it might be best to start small.

doghead
aka thotd.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2008)

ooc - JYD's

Welcome back everyone and happy new year.

So, who is still here?

doghead
aka thotd.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm still here, crusty-eyed with a hangover


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool.

I mean cool, you are here. Not cool you have a hangover.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Raylis (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm half here-still don't have interent at my place, using the library for now.


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2008)

I am going to pull the plug on Underdogs and Junk Yard Dogs. For various reasons my head is not in the right place to run a game and I don't seem to be able to get my thoughts straight. It has got to the point where I am avoiding the computer, which isn't fair on anyone.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

Alright, best of luck and see you around then!


----------



## Raylis (Jan 13, 2008)

sad, well thanks anyway . See you around


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks. I hope so. 

And once again, sorry. It sucks investing in a character and then having it come to nothing.

doghead
aka thotd


----------

